# longstanding dispute



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

pull, if he is hitched in front of it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I can see both sides...I think it's a matter of perspective or at least I've never been able to come to a conclusion


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

but if like they say he,s pushing into the collar


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

The horse is pulling the cart. It is arguable that he is pushing on the straps attached to him, but he is ahead of the cart rather than behind it, thus he is pulling the cart.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a question that I've won a lot of beers with. By the principles of physics, the horse is pushing the cart. All the same muscles used in pushing are in use and, even though the object is behind the horse, the weight is in front.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i genuinly don,t know but if he,s pushing the collar is the cart just following i liked the physics lesson though


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

roro said:


> The horse is pulling the cart.  It is arguable that he is pushing on the straps attached to him, but he is ahead of the cart rather than behind it, thus he is pulling the cart.


Aw but is it not that the horse is pushing the collar and the straps themselves in turn pull the cart not the horse


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

He's pulling, by means of pushing into the straps. But I have to be with the group that says cause he's in front, he's pulling. Much like a vehicles tires PULL a horse trailer by pushing on the ground to move in the first place. I think I'm a simple person-if the power is originating in front of the object to be moved, then the object is pulled. If the power is behind, then it's pushing.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

This reminds me of the "which came first,the chicken or the egg" question.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The horse is pushing the collar, not the cart. It would be like saying, when you pull a wagon....you push against the ground...ergo, you are pushing the wagon? 

Personally, I think this is a specious arguement.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

on the other hand, if you were asking him to back up he would definately be pushing the cart!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> This reminds me of the "which came first,the chicken or the egg" question.


The chicken and the roster, what layed/fertilzed the egg.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

The horse pushes into the collar, which allows the harness to pull the cart along behind him


----------

